# Any performance auto enthusiast?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Any performance auto enthusiast? I'm an American Hot rodder/petrol head or what ever you wanna call it. I know the days of cheap gas and car will be behind me. So I have to change my way of thinking when it comes to performance vehicles. I am unfamiliar with European cars, many cars in Turkiye don't exist in the US. Looking for "inexpensive" performance cars. Something fun an small. This will be a second car.....not a primary driver. From my short research I have found the Peugeot 205 GTi. Have been looking at the Fiat 126. I know it's not a performance car but looks like a blast to drive around the city. Any ideas on any other pocket rockets?


----------

